# Newbie



## Spartacus (Dec 16, 2016)

This is my first time posting in a forum of any kind. Started hunting last year and killed my first buck. It was a small 7 pointer. Early November I killed a little larger 7 pointer. November 19th I killed this guy chasing after a doe in Greene county.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 16, 2016)

Welcome... I think you'll fit in just fine!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Welcome,,,, what a beauty,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2016)

You are off to a good start - nice buck - congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 18, 2016)

Good job. I like a high and tight racked deer. Congrats


----------



## GAGE (Dec 18, 2016)

Very nice, congrats and welcome to the forum.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 20, 2016)

Awesome deer and first post.  Congrats!!!

I love your rifle!


----------



## Broken Tine (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum!
Great job!
Beautiful buck!


----------

